# Subwoofer on Reciever B speakers?



## Rendition

My old receiver doesn't have a subwoofer output. Is it ok to put the subwoofer on the B speaker outputs? Is this ok?

 I have a yamaha RXv480 receiver and a Energy S8 subwoofer with Mission bookshelf speakers.


----------



## Sovkiller

Read below....

 (edited after reading the manual)


----------



## ooheadsoo

Yes you can do it as long as your sub has high powered inputs.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_Yes you can do it as long as your sub has high powered inputs._

 

Yes that is true, I stand corrected, I just read the manual of this particular subwoofer, mine is different, though, I suggest you to do the same (read the manual), you could use the high level connectors input, and control throught the front panel controls the level and crossover point....yes you could use the B speakers output for that.....


----------



## ampgalore

If your receiver has a rec out, just hook up a pair of RCA cables from the rec out to the sub's low level input.

 And I wouldn't drive 2 sets of speakers at the same time, may blow the amp.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ampgalore* 
_If your receiver has a rec out, just hook up a pair of RCA cables from the rec out to the sub's low level input._

 

If you use the Rec outs, then the volume knob of the receiver won't be adjusting the volume of the signal going to the sub. You would need to adjust the output volume of the sub manually with the sub's volume knob all the time. This would be an issue everytime you change the volume of your main speakers using the volume knob of the receiver.

 To also control the output volume of the sub from the receiver's volume knob you should use a Sub-out, or the Pre-outs of the receiver, not the Rec/Tape-outs.


----------



## ooheadsoo

When using the highlevel inputs on the subwoofer, the receiver isn't driving two sets of speakers and is in no danger of blowing. He doesn't have sub outs, which is the point of the thread. Maybe he has preouts, that's a good idea.


----------



## ampgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_When using the highlevel inputs on the subwoofer, the receiver isn't driving two sets of speakers_

 








 If anything, the woofer in the sub is a lot harder to drive than the speakers.


----------



## ooheadsoo

The sub is powered and is designed to take only the signal from the receiver. The receiver not actually sending power to the sub. I don't know the specific details, but I assume there are massive resistors on the sub's highlevel input end that prevent the receiver from delivering power to it unless it's designed to pass the power to satellites.


----------



## ampgalore

Are you sure about this?

 I once wired the speaker cables from the amp output to the sub highlevel input, then from the sub's highlevel output to the speakers. The power from the amp was passed through the sub and reached the speakers.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Right. In that case, I wouldn't drive a pair of speakers off of A and ANOTHER pair of speakers off of B through the sub. But the sub itself doesn't draw significant power.


----------



## Rendition

The subwoofer IS self-powered. So I'm assuming I can use it? What's the point of having A B speaker outputs if you can't use both at the same time?


----------



## Rendition

If I get a Creek 5350SE integrated amp and want to use my subwoofer for DVD movies for 2.1 channel sound, is the same thing? I'm assuming with integrated amps that have so subwoofer output you can use the sub on the B speaker output yes?


----------



## ooheadsoo

If your sub has highlevel inputs, yes. A/B outputs is reportedly for multiple room setups, but who knows.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rendition* 
_What's the point of having A B speaker outputs if you can't use both at the same time?_

 

Well the recevier has A/B, and usually there is no problems, but has also a limitation on the total output impedance it can handle (read the manual first), usually with 8ohms speakers there is no problems, but if you use two pairs of 4 ohms, be careful, 2 ohms is not a load that many could handle without problems....OK?


----------



## ooheadsoo

Many receivers can't even handle 4 ohms properly, so watch out.


----------



## Rendition

Unfortunately I have XL-S8 model, which has no pass thru speaker output terminals. The manual isn't very clear either, but I guess the only way is to use the B speaker outputs on the receiver.

http://www.energy-speakers.com/sourc...ubs_manual.pdf


----------



## ooheadsoo

That's perfectly fine. Connect the sub to your B output, wire your mains with A, and you're good to go.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rendition* 
_Unfortunately I have XL-S8 model, which has no pass thru speaker output terminals. The manual isn't very clear either, but I guess the only way is to use the B speaker outputs on the receiver.

http://www.energy-speakers.com/sourc...ubs_manual.pdf_

 

You can use the A to the subwoofer and from the output ofthe subwoofer to the speakers, the manual says that you have a high pass filter, and that you can connect the main speakers or satellites to the output of this low pass filter....Read when it says "high level input output terminals"


----------



## ooheadsoo

Um Sov, lowpass means it lets low frequencies through. He doesn't have pass through capabilities to the satellites or mains. Er...are we reading the same manual?

 (Unless he has the subwoofer in diagram 4. But I think he already said that he doesn't have the pass through high level output.)


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_Um Sov, lowpass means it lets low frequencies through. He doesn't have pass through capabilities to the satellites or mains. Er...are we reading the same manual?

 (Unless he has the subwoofer in diagram 4. But I think he already said that he doesn't have the pass through high level output.)_

 


 Sorry *high pass filter* I mean...

 As they say:

 The High Level inputs allow you to connect your subwoofer to the speaker outputs of any A/V Receiver or power amplifier.....<that is what we are suggesting him to do> .........The signal from the High Level output terminals passes through a built-in High Pass Filter. *When these terminals are connected to your main/satellite speakers, the result is increased dynamic range and power handling, which improves overall system performance.* here it seems to me that they can be used, or am I wrong?


----------



## ooheadsoo

That's true, sov, but I think that's referring to a different subwoofer because if you look at the amp diagrams, only diagram 4 has that feature and I think he has the cheapest sub out of the 4, not the most expensive.

 This is a pretty crappy manual, eh?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_That's true, sov, but I think that's referring to a different subwoofer because if you look at the amp diagrams, only diagram 4 has that feature and I think he has the cheapest sub out of the 4, not the most expensive.

 This is a pretty crappy manual, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you go to the table, it is true, the one he had has no LP filter and no HP filter, it is only a high level input connector, so it is the only way, to run the B to the subwoofer.....but why make one manual for 4 or 5 models???


----------



## Unclewai

I am going to revive this post.
 I want to put a Subwoofer to my setup.
 My Amp A-35R doesn't have any pre-out or subwoofer out, so I most likely will need to use the high level input.
 I just want to make sure I can connect a subwoofer to my speakers B L&R without blowing my amp.


----------



## Nak Man

In general powered subs with high level output only take signal cues from amp - and don't draw much power, so that arrangement should be fine. In fact, that's the main reason powered subs has 'speakers' input ! 

 However, since I never tried the high level path, it would be better to start with slightly lower volume for an hour or so and notice if there's additional heat felt on amp's heatsinks / body. If everything's business as usual then you can start crank em up.


----------



## JeffL

The sub uses what is called a DI circuit, _Direct Input_, this is not proprietary technology at all. It is used in pro-audio to connect guitar amps and the like for direct injection into a PA system for sound reinforcement. All it does is convert the signal into a line level signal while correcting for impedance mismatches. The line level signal is filtered low pass, while the high level signal is filtered high pass. Some powered subs have filtered high pass low level outputs as well.


----------

